

Canada's new Governor-General has binary sequence on official coat of arms - imack
http://www.cbc.ca/politics/insidepolitics/2010/10/the-new-ggs-binary-banner-whats-it-mean.html

======
run4yourlives
Okay, somebody here must have some ideas... this has got to mean
something...he is connected to Waterloo/RIM.

